# Reality check - this is the face of a psl 5(donkek)



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 15, 2019)

although the clearly bluepilled forum lookism rated me a psl 7 (LOL)

This is the face of a PSL 5 user here























if you are uglier than this you are below a PSL 5, if you are 1 point higher you are exactly a PSL 6

after my braces hopefully my face can ascend to PSL 6 (goodness gracious to the old dead lookism me that thought i would be above PSL7)

and goodbye to any mental health I have left, atleast we can agree bodyhalos are simple things to rate + dick size, if I was rich I would be 3/4 but im only halfway there like my underdeveloped brain and face.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 15, 2019)

Gosick said:


> View attachment 165267
> 
> View attachment 165268


feelsbadman low mental health + bad genetics from birth, I should sue my parents for giving me bitchtits and financial abuse that lead to my hugh mungus


----------



## Enlil (Nov 15, 2019)

you look like shit. 5 psl my cock and balls


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 15, 2019)

daily reminder I had to work for 10 years to save up enough money for braces + gyno surgery in thailand.

I would post old teeth pics but it would surely cause my premature roping


----------



## maxmendietta (Nov 15, 2019)

You looking kingly my man, only thing is that your face doesnt armonize that well, perhaps look for a shorter hairstyle and some lip rework? Would easily be 8/10 with skinmaxing


----------



## Gosick (Nov 15, 2019)

Enlil said:


> you look like shit. 5 psl my cock and balls


he was gling in his prime


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 15, 2019)

Enlil said:


> you look like shit. 5 psl my cock and balls


new meta boys I am psl 4 gunan change the thread title


----------



## Gosick (Nov 15, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> daily reminder I had to work for 10 years to save up enough money for braces + gyno surgery in thailand.
> 
> I would post old teeth pics but it would surely cause my premature roping


lol wtf, gyno surgery is like 5k

work for 10 years for tht?


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 15, 2019)

Gosick said:


> lol wtf, gyno surgery is like 5k
> 
> work for 10 years for tht?


my parents didn't give me a car until I was 22 brother.
oh and after it broke in less than a year the next car i had broke in a month, then i was abused further in other horrific ways i wont go into detail about


----------



## Gosick (Nov 15, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> my parents didn't give me a car until I was 22 brother.
> oh and after it broke in less than a year the next car i had broke in a month, then i was abused further in other horrific ways i wont go into detail about


abused by who? your parents?


also jfl didnt know you were broke


Enlil said:


> you look like shit. 5 psl my cock and balls


lmao he mogs you hard, you would look like a twink next to him you richard ramirez wannabe tranny looking ass nigga


----------



## elfmaxx (Nov 15, 2019)

Gosick said:


> View attachment 165267
> 
> View attachment 165268


lmao looks like he came off the roids


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 15, 2019)

finally someone with a ph


Gosick said:


> View attachment 165267
> 
> View attachment 165268


how the fuck? so this is after?
finally someone with a ph


Gosick said:


> View attachment 165267
> 
> View attachment 165268


how the fuck? so this is after?


----------



## maxmendietta (Nov 15, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> my parents didn't give me a car until I was 22 brother.
> oh and after it broke in less than a year the next car i had broke in a month, then i was abused further in other horrific ways i wont go into detail about


Nothing is set in stone bro. Keep movin forward, change the future. You belong among the stars.
Shall you ascend.


----------



## Gosick (Nov 15, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> finally someone with a ph
> 
> how the fuck? so this is after?
> finally someone with a ph
> ...


ya its him currently sadly, his mental health is fucked up so he coped with junk food rip

no idea why, hes tall and has a big dick and has high smv


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 15, 2019)

Gosick said:


> ya its him currently sadly, his mental health is fucked up so he coped with junk food rip
> 
> *no idea why,* hes tall and has a big dick and has high smv


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Nov 15, 2019)

Psl5-5.5 face does sound about right tbf, although youre frauding a tighter, more chiseled face by pulling that gay pouty ducky face. And youre jutting hard in one of the pics.
Gj tho youre overall good looking


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 15, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> View attachment 165272


lmao, truly i giggled



look @*elfmaxx*

trying to bully me as hard as he can, let it be know elfmaxx is a bully


----------



## Gosick (Nov 15, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Psl5-5.5 face does sound about right tbf, although youre frauding a tighter, more chiseled face by pulling that gay pouty ducky face. And youre jutting hard in one of the pics.
> Gj tho youre overall good looking


he mogs crisick whos a 6psl

it doesnt matter


@cocainecowboy 

do you think donkek would slay more then crisick?


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 15, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Psl5-5.5 face does sound about right tbf, although youre frauding a tighter, more chiseled face by pulling that gay pouty ducky face. And youre jutting hard in one of the pics.
> Gj tho youre overall good looking


nope I new nothing about lookshit then just how to take a picture also I am deformed in those pics with underbite so my mouth looks fucked

truly comments like this make em believe I must be a PSL 7 why the fuck would anyone want to bull a simply PSL 5 this hard, stop bullying me by giving me hope I mog u into oblivion and that there rating is a cope rating u fucking asshole


Gosick said:


> he mogs crisick whos a 6psl
> 
> it doesnt matter
> 
> ...


stop trying to make me not rope crisick has a girlfriend he has had more sex that me for sure im sure he can mog me with women


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 15, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> lmao, truly i giggled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


truly a sad descent.

i cant even imagine neither do I want to imagine the horrible amounts of stress you must have felt.

just know. you can allways go back


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 15, 2019)

lol @ this dude telling me i'm jutting hard when I have a fucking underbite HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 15, 2019)

You're good-looking but in my scale these are psl 5


----------



## Gosick (Nov 15, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> nope I new nothing about lookshit then just how to take a picture also I am deformed in those pics with underbite so my mouth looks fucked
> 
> truly comments like this make em believe I must be a PSL 7 why the fuck would anyone want to bull a simply PSL 5 this hard, stop bullying me by giving me hope I mog u into oblivion and that there rating is a cope rating u fucking asshole
> 
> stop trying to make me not rope crisick has a girlfriend he has had more sex that me for sure im sure he can mog me with women



you get more tinder matches then him tho right?

is this really donkek or a larp?


----------



## DarknLost (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 15, 2019)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> You're good-looking but in my scale these are psl 5
> View attachment 165277
> 
> View attachment 165278
> ...


dude you are wrong.






look at this psl 5 man.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 15, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> truly a sad descent.
> 
> i cant even imagine neither do I want to imagine the horrible amounts of stress you must have felt.
> 
> just know. you can allways go back


gunna tiktok boy max before my hairline leaves orbit, just get ripped + workou teveryday and learn how to cut my own hair fuckboy + some storebought green dye and stay inside forever


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 15, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> dude you are wrong.
> 
> View attachment 165280
> 
> ...


More like 4.74 i guess. Gandy is close to 6. Like 5.97


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Nov 15, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> nope I new nothing about lookshit then just how to take a picture also I am deformed in those pics with underbite so my mouth looks fucked
> 
> truly comments like this make em believe I must be a PSL 7 why the fuck would anyone want to bull a simply PSL 5 this hard, stop bullying me by giving me hope I mog u into oblivion and that there rating is a cope rating u fucking asshole
> 
> stop trying to make me not rope crisick has a girlfriend he has had more sex that me for sure im sure he can mog me with women


Tf explain how i am bullying you


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 15, 2019)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> More like 4.74 i guess. Gandy is close to 6. Like 5.97


so basically im psl 2


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 15, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> gunna tiktok boy max before my hairline leaves orbit, just get ripped + workou teveryday and learn how to cut my own hair fuckboy + some storebought green dye and stay inside forever


hope you do lad. you can do it.

just forget this part of your life tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 15, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Tf explain how i am bullying you


bulling me by making me think I am worth bullying


FatJattMofo said:


> hope you do lad. you can do it.
> 
> just forget this part of your life tbh.


I can never forget I am forever an incel


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 15, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> bulling me by making me think I am worth bullying
> 
> I can never forget I am forever an incel


why tho. what even happened? how is this even possible?


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Nov 15, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> bulling me by making me think I am worth bullying
> 
> I can never forget I am forever an incel


Elsb lol, cant tell if youre trolling or lost your head
5-5.5 psl face, height and frame prolly bring you up to 6 psl


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 15, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> why tho. what even happened? how is this even possible?


wageslaving tbh, i am completely incapable of working another day in my life after the financial abuse i endured

image a millionaires son working at a 6 figure job when he could just neetmax with the same quality of life


TubOfLard said:


> Elsb lol, cant tell if youre trolling or lost your head


im clearly insane, im so insane i can tell im insane, and im rly fucking insane

this says a lot about US


----------



## Gosick (Nov 15, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> wageslaving tbh, i am completely incapable of working another day in my life after the financial abuse i endured
> 
> image a millionaires son working at a 6 figure job when he could just neetmax with the same quality of life
> 
> ...


you work a 6 figure job?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 15, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> wageslaving tbh, i am completely incapable of working another day in my life after the financial abuse i endured
> 
> image a millionaires son working at a 6 figure job when he could just neetmax with the same quality of life
> 
> ...


I kinda understand where you are comming from wagecucking would piss me off like shit. I only do shit because I expect a good enough reward from it or im feeling good. If you are stuck in a npc hell its hard to keep that stuff tell me..







why didnt you piggyback of your high smv?


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 15, 2019)

Gosick said:


> you work a 6 figure job?


not me i am the downgraded version of that, jfl if my parents were millionaires id be in my neet apartment relaxing with my average gf waiting for them to die, I was robbed of a 6 figure job by my parents, now i will never be a coder


FatJattMofo said:


> I kinda understand where you are comming from wagecucking would piss me off like shit. I only do shit because I expect a good enough reward from it or im feeling good. If you are stuck in a npc hell its hard to keep that stuff tell me..
> 
> 
> View attachment 165286
> ...


bro i care about money and then secondly face i want to be rich and moneymog ppl


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 15, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> not me i am the downgraded version of that, jfl if my parents were millionaires id be in my neet apartment relaxing with my average gf waiting for them to die, I was robbed of a 6 figure job by my parents, now i will never be a coder
> 
> bro i care about money and then secondly face i want to be rich and moneymog ppl


really bad mentality. 

money is useless compared to the value you get from Looks and smv because money is obtained with that easily


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 15, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> really bad mentality.
> 
> money is useless compared to the value you get from Looks and smv because money is obtained with that easily


no because if i want things past the scope of neetmaxxing i have reduce myself to a low grade3 wageslave because of my parents financial abuse and i will mental health falio anyway as well as get used to working and end up dying but before that descending from other people looking down on me for low tier wageslaving when my parents fucked up and have my parents atleast tell me i need to depend on myself or provide fo rthem while old, basically they invested heavily in the wrong children so im taking my fair share over the long term id rope before id work another normie job again

stop arguing with me I was abused financially as an american child


----------



## Dogs (Nov 15, 2019)

Lol lookism rated me 6 psl JFL


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 15, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Lol lookism rated me 6 psl JFL


so ur below a psl 4 irl, sorry


----------



## Dogs (Nov 15, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> so ur below a psl 4 irl, sorry


I'm a truecel so around 2.5 psl


FatJattMofo said:


> really bad mentality.
> 
> money is useless compared to the value you get from Looks and smv because money is obtained with that easily


Sort of true sort of not. There is still a huge meritocracy in place but that doesn't mean looks won't help, but at the same time most jobs are found through connections.


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Nov 16, 2019)

you give me dwayne johnson vibes

might just be the weird faces you're pulling though


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 16, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> so basically im psl 2


Imo there's no point in rating. You're good looking ngl.


----------



## mitodrake (Nov 16, 2019)

Please give me tips to get chiseled chest faster possible and thank you in advance rs


----------



## Melo95 (Nov 16, 2019)

Idk who told you PSL 7. You are 5 or 5.5 at best. Crisick mogs you by a decent amount.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 16, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> daily reminder I had to work for 10 years to save up enough money for braces + gyno surgery in thailand.
> 
> I would post old teeth pics but it would surely cause my premature roping


Gyno surgery, if you're below 18 is free


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 16, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> daily reminder I had to work for 10 years to save up enough money for braces + gyno surgery in thailand.
> 
> I would post old teeth pics but it would surely cause my premature roping



Its like we born already with a debit.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 16, 2019)

Gosick said:


> View attachment 165267
> 
> View attachment 165268


Is that the same person what in the fucking fuck ???


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 16, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> although the clearly bluepilled forum lookism rated me a psl 7 (LOL)
> 
> This is the face of a PSL 5 user here
> 
> ...


If you were white, you would be psl6, no hate


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 16, 2019)

Gosick said:


> he mogs crisick whos a 6psl
> 
> it doesnt matter
> 
> ...


don't think so


----------



## Gosick (Nov 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> don't think so


why not hes talller and more dom looking and also much more muscular


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 16, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> lmao looks like he came off the roids


Sadly yes thank the odds i am a pure ecto


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 16, 2019)

Gosick said:


> why not hes talller and more dom looking and also much more muscular


because of face and pheno. also crisick is 6'3" if not larping so the 2 inch height difference is insignificant


----------



## Tony (Nov 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> because of face and pheno. also crisick is 6'3" if not larping so the 2 inch height difference is insignificant


keep fapping to porndude you low t faggot


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 16, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Lol lookism rated me 6 psl JFL


They are brain dead


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 16, 2019)

Tony said:


> keep fapping to porndude you low t faggot


havent fapped in over 2 weeks


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 16, 2019)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Imo there's no point in rating. You're good looking ngl.


nah everyone here says im mogged by even normie looking dudes it's over for me gunan go rope


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## mouthbreatheraf (Nov 16, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> feelsbadman low mental health + bad genetics from birth, I should sue my parents for giving me bitchtits and financial abuse that lead to my hugh mungus


i respect you, man. You went from mouth breather subhuman to at least high tier normie.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Nov 16, 2019)

jfl at that facial expression


----------



## shimada (Nov 16, 2019)

Not proven 5psl until take non retarded duckface pictures

What's even worse is you were on steroids doing it


----------



## Gosick (Nov 16, 2019)

shimada said:


> Not proven 5psl until take non retarded duckface pictures
> 
> What's even worse is you were on steroids doing it


lmao he reminds of pony from fitmisc, using old pics and living in the past



anyway hes below a 4psl atm since hes fat.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 16, 2019)

Gosick said:


> lmao he reminds of pony from fitmisc, using old pics and living in the past
> 
> 
> 
> anyway hes below a 4psl atm since hes fat.



nah i mog


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Nov 16, 2019)

Lol really this horsefaced user think that he's above average? You should leave the basement


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 16, 2019)

Dogs said:


> I'm a truecel so around 2.5 psl
> 
> Sort of true sort of not. There is still a huge meritocracy in place but that doesn't mean looks won't help, but at the same time most jobs are found through connections.


I mean with a normal hairline longer brows and black hair you would be pretty high psl


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 16, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Lol really this horsefaced user think that he's above average? You should leave the basement


i mog the whitecels in your aspie reddit post history thread faggot come fight me


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Nov 16, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> i mog the whitecels in your aspie reddit post history thread faggot come fight me


You don't mog anyone, horse


----------



## oldcell (Nov 16, 2019)

Yeah 5 to 5.5 territory more like 5, but who cares, your sex appeal is height and frame, thus u are attractive for majority of women especially of your pheno and thats all that matters. 
More female would vote you yes than no


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 16, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> You don't mog anyone, horse


i mog u. 


oldcell said:


> Yeah 5 to 5.5 territory more like 5, but who cares, your sex appeal is height and frame, thus u are attractive for majority of women especially of your pheno and thats all that matters.
> More female would vote you yes than no


nah im psl 7 and that was while deformed i have ascended to 8 jordan barret territory while ripped + style maxxed, to bad im fat and poor i could have been a better barrett


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 16, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> although the clearly bluepilled forum lookism rated me a psl 7 (LOL)
> 
> This is the face of a PSL 5 user here
> 
> ...


3/10.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 16, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> 3/10.


10-3/10


----------



## godsmistake (Nov 16, 2019)

miring but now you look like shit man


----------



## Kade (Nov 16, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Lol lookism rated me 6 psl JFL


@SigmaDONkek lookism scale was different than this site, not just saying this to make you feel better. Idk why but this site is just autistically harsh. Not joking when I say a 5 psl on here = a 6 by lookism scale


----------



## Dogs (Nov 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> because of face and pheno. also crisick is 6'3" if not larping so the 2 inch height difference is insignificant


He's not even close to 6'3'' at MAX he' s 6'1 he's probably 6' even tbh


----------



## IWantToMax (Nov 16, 2019)

Nice fucking frame


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 16, 2019)

Dogs said:


> He's not even close to 6'3'' at MAX he' s 6'1 he's probably 6' even tbh


idk, has more smv either way probs


----------



## Dogs (Nov 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> idk, has more smv either way probs


Yeah he mogs I don't know how it's even a debate tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 16, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Yeah he mogs I don't know how it's even a debate tbh


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Nov 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> havent fapped in over 2 weeks


low t


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 16, 2019)

dotacel said:


> low t


high T cuz self control


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> don't think so


----------



## IronMike (Nov 17, 2019)

OP if that is you and you were rated a 5, then I am 2/10


----------



## Enlil (Nov 17, 2019)

IronMike said:


> OP if that is you and you were rated a 5, then I am 2/10


he's 3/10 which makes you 0/10 
brutal


----------



## IronMike (Nov 17, 2019)

Enlil said:


> he's 3/10 which makes you 0/10
> brutal


ratio stays the same


----------



## HighTierNormie (Nov 17, 2019)

this site is more aspie than lookism tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 17, 2019)

whi is this thread so popular? am I a delusional 7/10?


----------



## Throwaway1028 (Nov 17, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> whi is this thread so popular? am I a delusional 7/10?


i always am thinkin the same.
black guys always have a lower psl than white guys
i dont understand why a pic of a black guy gets so much attention 🤔


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 17, 2019)

You are a fat ugly nigger

But your anime character tier height, frame and genetics make up for it and save you.

My honest assessment


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 17, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> You are a fat ugly nigger
> 
> But your anime character tier height, frame and genetics make up for it and save you.
> 
> My honest assessment


well met


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 17, 2019)

Do you think this kid mogs you?


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 17, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Do you think this kid mogs you?
> 
> View attachment 166809


no he mogs everyone
link his tiktok tbh


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 17, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> no he mogs everyone
> link his tiktok tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


>


u mirin big lipped slim head fish pheno boyo?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 17, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> u mirin big lipped slim head fish pheno boyo?


no


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> no


species mogs u fucker


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 17, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> species mogs u fucker


cope more


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> cope more


nah fish stay wet and pussys that want to gobble them up chasing them


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 17, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> nah fish stay wet and pussys that want to gobble them up chasing them


what?


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## RAITEIII (Nov 17, 2019)

Dogs said:


> I'm a truecel so around 2.5 psl


STFU I've seen pics when you were younger, also you still do have so much potential. Just stop rotting.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 20, 2019)

RAITEIII said:


> STFU I've seen pics when you were younger, also you still do have so much potential. Just stop rotting.


please don't bully, no need to attack incels, stay calm remember the true enemy and wtach my newest video to help you point your hate


----------



## Dogs (Nov 20, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> please don't bully, no need to attack incels, stay calm remember the true enemy and wtach my newest video to help you point your hate



Ngl some of the shit you said was funny


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 20, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> please don't bully, no need to attack incels, stay calm remember the true enemy and wtach my newest video to help you point your hate



Talk about how you cope with getting verbally mogged by me in every interaction we have in your next video


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 20, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Talk about how you cope with getting verbally mogged by me in every interaction we have in your next video


ok tell me ur alt tho so I know who u r


Dogs said:


> Ngl some of the shit you said was funny


ty bb :3


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 24, 2019)

bump tbh


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Nov 24, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Do you think this kid mogs you?
> 
> View attachment 166809


His fucking coloring man fuck those eyes. Probably the most beautiful eye area Ive seen


----------



## ExCel (Nov 24, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> although the clearly bluepilled forum lookism rated me a psl 7 (LOL)
> 
> This is the face of a PSL 5 user here
> 
> ...


Insane ascension from where you started. Still got some distance to go but keep at it.


----------



## StuffedFrog (Nov 24, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> i mog u.
> 
> nah im psl 7 and that was while deformed i have ascended to 8 jordan barret territory while ripped + style maxxed, to bad im fat and poor i could have been a better barrett


anime pfp opinions no longer matter


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Nov 25, 2019)

StuffedFrog said:


> anime pfp opinions no longer matter


can anyone decipher this incelish


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 11, 2019)

i am ugly


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Dec 11, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> i am ugly


----------



## Pedro Zanatta (Dec 11, 2019)

Man, idk why but I like you. U seem like a feet on the ground good man, knowing where you are and where you want to be. Keep it up man, im proud.


----------



## GetThatBread (Dec 11, 2019)

Your PSL is determined by your slay count, how many bodies did you have overall, in your prime and now


----------



## Future Chadpreet (Dec 11, 2019)

I can’t even comprehend how autistic you are, you are at least a 6PSL.. Shia Labeauf is a confirmed 5 PSL and so is Andrew Garfield and you mog both of them.. stop trying to make people here have lower self-esteem


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 12, 2019)

Pedro Zanatta said:


> Man, idk why but I like you. U seem like a feet on the ground good man, knowing where you are and where you want to be. Keep it up man, im proud.


wow ty man tbh tbh ngl I feel warm inside and it's not from the burn my tongue 5 lbs of lasagna I just ate


Future Chadpreet said:


> I can’t even comprehend how autistic you are, you are at least a 6PSL.. Shia Labeauf is a confirmed 5 PSL and so is Andrew Garfield and you mog both of them.. stop trying to make people here have lower self-esteem


tbh I know I am a PSL 7....


or a PSL 5...

one or the other but basically nothing outside of that or in between


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 12, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> although the clearly bluepilled forum lookism rated me a psl 7 (LOL)
> 
> This is the face of a PSL 5 user here
> 
> ...


Psl 7 IRL


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 12, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> Psl 7 IRL


or a PSL 5...

one or the other but basically nothing outside of that or in between


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 12, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> I kinda understand where you are comming from wagecucking would piss me off like shit. I only do shit because I expect a good enough reward from it or im feeling good. If you are stuck in a npc hell its hard to keep that stuff tell me..
> 
> 
> View attachment 165286
> ...


Top tier height and frame

Best pheno in the west

Imo ur very gl in some pics


SigmaDONkek said:


> or a PSL 5...
> 
> one or the other but basically nothing outside of that or in between


Imo u would be the biggest slayer at ur college

Look at ur shoulders cannonballs 

Legit so dom and badass


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 12, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> although the clearly bluepilled forum lookism rated me a psl 7 (LOL)
> 
> This is the face of a PSL 5 user here
> 
> ...


@PrettyBoyMaxxing @KEy21 

Am I psl5 according to this?


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 12, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> Top tier height and frame
> 
> Best pheno in the west
> 
> ...


FUUUUUUG
girls mired me hard in college


PubertyMaxxer said:


> @PrettyBoyMaxxing @KEy21
> 
> Am I psl5 according to this?


post ur pictures boyo


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 12, 2019)

What's up with these expressions but tyrone-tier face.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 12, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> What's up with these expressions but tyrone-tier face.


deformed underbite dont have any from when its fixe dbut i got braces so my chin isnt as long (I can actually close my mouth properly)


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 12, 2019)

high-tier normie face, chadlite with height+frame


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 12, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> high-tier normie face, chadlite with height+frame


so basically psl 5 or psl7 and nothing else


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 12, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> so basically psl 5 or psl7 and nothing else


yea, basically autism/10


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 12, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> yea, basically autism/10


lol @ u insulting me saying I am only chadlite and calling me autistic your peanutbutthurt and jelly sandwich fell out of ur pocket boyo


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 12, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> lol @ u insulting me saying I am only chadlite and calling me autistic your peanutbutthurt and jelly sandwich fell out of ur pocket boyo


i already knew you made this post for validation


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 12, 2019)

Good body but look like shit


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 12, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> i already knew you made this post for validation


lol u just showed ur hand


toolateforme said:


> Good body but look like shit







i mog zyzz


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 12, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> lol u just showed ur hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na i gave u an accurate rate since im a fair person.

i liked your "slayer traits" post, it deserved more attention.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 12, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> na i gave u an accurate rate since im a fair person.
> 
> i liked your "slayer traits" post, it deserved more attention.


worse case scenario is ur right but i have improved my face in 2 major points including jaw and face shape and have the tools after gyno surgery to legit become fitness model tier body in which case I still move into chadrone-lite to gigachadrone tier


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 12, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> worse case scenario is ur right but i have improved my face in 2 major points including jaw and face shape and have the tools after gyno surgery to legit become fitness model tier body in which case I still move into *chadrone-lite* to gigachadrone tier


nigga i literally said youre chadlite jfl

6 psl big man


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 12, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> nigga i literally said youre chadlite jfl
> 
> 6 psl big man


yes but i was legit deformed
like very badly lol to the point it fucked up my face even with mouth closed, infact i couldnt even close my teeth lul fucked up face + jaw and braces legit improved my frward growth


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 13, 2019)

this is now the most viewed thread in the success section


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 13, 2019)

I AM THE OVERLORD OF THIS SECTION

#1 THREAD

USA USA USA


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 24, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> although the clearly bluepilled forum lookism rated me a psl 7 (LOL)
> 
> This is the face of a PSL 5 user here
> 
> ...


so sexy


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 24, 2019)

*SO I AM 1PSL.*


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 24, 2019)

every who posted ITT has a B E A U T I F U L
M I N D


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 24, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> every who posted ITT has a B E A U T I F U L
> M I N D



How many girls have you fucked bro?


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 24, 2019)

forward growth mogs mine


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 24, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> How many girls have you fucked bro?


like 60+


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 24, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> like 60+








Nigga what...


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 24, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Nigga what...


i fukd over 60 pussi


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 24, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> i fukd over 60 pussi



Mirin.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Jan 17, 2020)

bump


----------



## Cody (Jan 17, 2020)

How did you let people get under your skin as a mod on lookism


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 17, 2020)

FatJattMofo said:


> dude you are wrong.
> 
> View attachment 165280
> 
> ...


LoL thats 2019 standards, in 2020 thats about 3 psl bro


----------



## Selfahate (Jan 17, 2020)

SigmaDONkek said:


> feelsbadman low mental health + bad genetics from birth, I should sue my parents for giving me bitchtits and financial abuse that lead to my hugh mungus


Shoot them tbh


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jan 17, 2020)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Mirin.


Do you really believe this long faced monkey? He's lucky if he's not virgin


----------



## goat2x (Jan 17, 2020)

you are frauding hard in all of them


----------



## Usum (Jan 17, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Do you really believe this long faced monkey? He's lucky if he's not virgin


Did he really say he fucked women ?


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Jan 17, 2020)

Enlil said:


> you look like shit. 5 psl my cock and balls


this tbh 
all pics frauded af. will still slay with frame/height halo tho


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jan 17, 2020)

lol 3psl max, insanely subhuman face. only way you could have possibly fucked 61 sluts is through your height + frame halo. there is no way a girl will ever be able to love your face


----------



## spark (Jan 17, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> lol 3psl max, insanely subhuman face. only way you could have possibly fucked 61 sluts is through your height + frame halo. there is no way a girl will ever be able to love your face


That is not a below average face.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Jan 17, 2020)

p o l a r i z i n g


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Jan 17, 2020)

ok


----------



## Vermilioncore (Jan 17, 2020)

Brutal shit


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Jan 18, 2020)

y


Vermilioncore said:


> Brutal shit


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 18, 2020)

Psl 8 height and frame 

you are a giga slayer


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Jan 21, 2020)

ty for the support


----------



## whitebadboy (Jan 21, 2020)

that face is 4 psl body halos it to 5-6


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 21, 2020)

why u sucking ur cheeks in and pouting


----------



## Rumpelshitskin (Jan 21, 2020)

Always though donkek got overrated on lookism he looks like the aspie black kid that naruto runs round the school


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 21, 2020)

Lol you wish, you are psl 3 at best


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Jan 21, 2020)

psl 3 or psl 8, who knows at this point

all I know is i am a fat gremlin now telling tales from da basement


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Jan 25, 2020)

ngl tru ngl ngl


----------



## reptiles (Jan 25, 2020)

SigmaDONkek said:


> although the clearly bluepilled forum lookism rated me a psl 7 (LOL)
> 
> This is the face of a PSL 5 user here
> 
> ...







Real psl 6


----------



## Rift (Jan 25, 2020)

He’s 4.5 psl tops in this, JFL at 5


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jan 25, 2020)

pretty sure his face mogs me tbh ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Jan 26, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Real psl 6
> 
> View attachment 243126


wot
teh
fook


----------



## reptiles (Jan 26, 2020)

SigmaDONkek said:


> wot
> teh
> fook





Mixed you in with our heavenly father gandy also you lucked out with mulatoo genes


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 26, 2020)

go live faggot


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 26, 2020)

Enlil said:


> you look like shit. 5 psl my cock and balls



this thread should have ended here tbh


----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 26, 2020)

psl 3 stop making that autistic face


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Jan 26, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


> go live faggot


iim live rn


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Jan 29, 2020)

SigmaDONkek said:


> iim live rn


----------



## Alesund (Jan 31, 2020)

Massive wingspan+6'4 height+ BBC = Demigod


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Feb 1, 2020)

ty for the support alucard


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Mar 4, 2020)

7k views = psl 7?


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Mar 4, 2020)

Why did you let go of yourself. Do you still lift?


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Mar 4, 2020)

Tellem--t said:


> Why did you let go of yourself. Do you still lift?


i cant lift if im not eating for 180 days fat black man


----------



## rydofx (Mar 4, 2020)

His bones exist besides zygos. He just has terrible harmony

ngl at the club for him its over


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Mar 4, 2020)

rydofx said:


> His bones exist besides zygos. He just has terrible harmony
> 
> ngl at the club for him its over


Huh? he has height,frame and huge bbc. If anything he should strive in club settings.


----------



## rydofx (Mar 4, 2020)

Tellem--t said:


> Huh? he has height,frame and huge bbc. If anything he should strive in club settings.



Nah ive seen guys like this. The only ones who slay who look like him are drake maxxing/gangstermaxxing/ or white guy maxxing


rydofx said:


> Nah ive seen guys like this. The only ones who slay who look like him are drake maxxing/gangstermaxxing/ or white guy maxxing


Hes normal fagging hard. Goes unnoticed


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Mar 4, 2020)

rydofx said:


> His bones exist besides zygos. He just has terrible harmony
> 
> ngl at the club for him its over


girls tell me I look exotic


----------



## rydofx (Mar 4, 2020)

SigmaDONkek said:


> girls tell me I look exotic


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hot Tyrone 🔥😳


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Mar 5, 2020)

rydofx said:


>



yeah thats why a bunch of ppl here say i slay


----------



## Lightbulb (Mar 5, 2020)

You look like a fucking clown


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Mar 5, 2020)

Narrow jaw and chin of the death (caused by short ramus) , probably something wrong about your mouth area, cuckish eye area but overall still above average but not Tyrone-tier.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Mar 5, 2020)

ayyy stay jello


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Mar 5, 2020)

this thread is legit hooge


----------



## Cope (Mar 5, 2020)

You're not ugly by any means but I wouldn't say you're a PSL 5. More like a PSL 4, 4.5 in certain pictures.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Mar 5, 2020)

Cope said:


> You're not ugly by any means but I wouldn't say you're a PSL 5. More like a PSL 4, 4.5 in certain pictures.


i want to fuck the girl in ur sig


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 5, 2020)

Looks like gigachad


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Mar 5, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Looks like gigachad


gobwin goo goo my bestest fwend


👶goo goo

come play vidya with me give me ur discord


----------



## rydofx (Mar 5, 2020)

SigmaDONkek said:


> yeah thats why a bunch of ppl here say i slay


U slay bro. Stop tripping ever heard of a troll nigga


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Mar 13, 2020)

rydofx said:


> U slay bro. Stop tripping ever heard of a troll nigga


one of the highest view threads on the forum


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 13, 2020)

Kys if you don't think he's psl 5


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Mar 13, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> Kys if you don't think he's psl 5


tbh it was a troll, you don't get one of the most viewed threads on the forum by being normal

extremely ugly? yes
extremely gl? yes

I know I am not extremely ugly

lookism rated me a psl 7 and this thread simply by the amount of attention confirmed it

twice now confirmed psl 7 on lookism and looksmax and i've been looksmaxxing for years here I come PSL 8 MM tier


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 27, 2020)

SigmaDONkek said:


> although the clearly bluepilled forum lookism rated me a psl 7 (LOL)
> 
> This is the face of a PSL 5 user here
> 
> ...


Lookism is out of 10 so 7/10 would be 5.7 psl here


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Mar 27, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Lookism is out of 10 so 7/10 would be 5.7 psl here


ok newfriend


----------



## A4ROGANT (Mar 29, 2020)

SigmaDONkek said:


> tbh it was a troll, you don't get one of the most viewed threads on the forum by being normal
> 
> extremely ugly? yes
> extremely gl? yes
> ...


Delusionmaxxed


----------



## WBC323 (Mar 29, 2020)

He is more 5.5-6


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Mar 29, 2020)

A4ROGANT said:


> Delusionmaxxed


keep whining for me


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 3, 2020)

whoa 205 posts


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 3, 2020)

SigmaDONkek said:


> whoa 205 posts


Half of them r urs


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 3, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Half of them r urs


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Apr 3, 2020)

This is the face of a nigger


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 6, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> This is the face of a nigger


u seem upset


----------



## Lightbulb (Apr 6, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Lookism is out of 10 so 7/10 would be 5.7 psl here


If Looksmax 6/10 is model tier then I agree. Lookism 7/10 was very good looking which OP obviously isn’t facially, even for mulattos.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 6, 2020)

Lightbulb said:


> If Looksmax 6/10 is model tier then I agree. Lookism 7/10 was very good looking which OP obviously isn’t facially, even for mulattos.


Its a Bell curve but idk how it works tbh. All i know is psl on here is out of 8 and 6 psl is 5 or 1% depending on who you ask and 5 psl usually is 20% etc etc


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 6, 2020)

Lightbulb said:


> If Looksmax 6/10 is model tier then I agree. Lookism 7/10 was very good looking which OP obviously isn’t facially, even for mulattos.


keep crying for me just got an offer by louis vuitton


----------



## hoodmaxxnigga (Apr 11, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> This is the face of a nigger


----------



## Doomerteen (Apr 11, 2020)

Only if you were white 😭


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Apr 11, 2020)

good post faggot


----------

